# Edit-Feld in Borland C++ Builder rechtsbündig machen?



## diviner (13. Juni 2006)

*Edit-Feld rechtsbündig machen... Wie?*

Erstmal hallo 

Weiß hier jemand zufällig, wie man ein Edit-Feld rechtsbündig statt linksbündig machen kann? Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Ich habe schon in der Borland C++ Builder Hilfe nachgeschaut, aber nichts derartiges gefunden. 

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß
diviner


----------



## Sinac (16. Juni 2006)

Du willst das Feld im Verhältniss zum Fenster rechtsbündig machen oder den Text im Feld?


----------



## diviner (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sinac 

Ich möchte den Text im Edit-Feld rechtsbündig machen, nichts das Edit-Feld selbst.
Weißt du, wie das geht?

Schon mal danke für deine Antwort! 

Gruß 
diviner


----------



## Supa (20. Juni 2006)

Moin...

also dazu hab ich mich auch schon dumm und dussellig gesucht! Irgendwie geht das nicht...

Wenn du aber ne Möglichkeit findest, poste sie bitte hier! Danke

mfg


----------



## diviner (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Supa 

Hab immer noch nichts gefunden zu dem Thema gefunden... 

Weiß das wirklich niemand? 

Irgendwie muß das gehen, da der Windows-Taschenrechner genau das macht!

Jedenfalls habe ich da noch eine andere Frage die das Edit-Feld betrifft... Wie kann man dem Edit-Feld sagen, daß es den Focus immer behält...? (ist bei Windows-Taschenrechner möglich) 

Ich habe in meinem Programm ein paar Buttons, RadioButtons und so, aber wenn ich etwas davon anklicke, dann kriegt das Steuerelement den Focus (und somit verliert das Edit-Feld den Focus), daß gerade angeklickt wurde.  

Ich will es aber so haben, daß eben der Focus immer im Edit-Feld ist, egal was man macht. 

Und dann noch... Wie kriegt man das blinkende Cursor im Edit-Feld weg? (Der Windows-Taschenrechner hat das auch nicht...)

Sobald ich was zu dem Thema Rechtsbündigkeit finde, dann werde ich es hier auf jedenfall posten.

Das war erstmal alles, was mir im Moment einfällt... 

Gruß
diviner


----------



## Supa (20. Juni 2006)

Zu allererst mal ist der Windows Taschenrechner nicht unbedingt mit Borland C++ geschrieben!

Mir ist nicht gekannt, wie das Steuerelement den Focus ständig behalten kann (es sei denn du weißt ihm immer wieder direkt nach dem OnExit Event den Focus zu... doch ich denke mal dann hängt sich dein Programm auf, bzw. du kannst keine anderen Button etc. mehr betätigen). 

Jedoch könntest du einfach nach jedem Klick auf eine Taste, dem Edit Feld den Focus wieder zuweisen.

ich glaub so:


```
Edit1->setFocus();
```


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

*@Diviner:*

Hör auf mit den doppelten Threads, sonst könnte ich mir vorstellen das du sehr sehr bald eine Verwahnung bekommst!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *@Diviner:*
> 
> Hör auf mit den doppelten Threads, sonst könnte ich mir vorstellen das du sehr sehr bald eine Verwahnung bekommst!


So, ich war grad mal so frei aus *6* Threads 3 zu machen.
Wie Sinac schon sagte solltest Du vermeiden Threads doppelt zu erstellen, das sehen wir hier nicht gern.


----------



## diviner (21. Juni 2006)

Das mit den doppelten Threads werde ich mir merken!  

Ich wußte nicht, daß es nicht erwünscht ist.

Gruß
diviner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2006)

Ist ja kein Problem. Jetzt weisst Du es ja.
Man kann ja als Neuling nicht gleich alles wissen.


----------



## Endurion (21. Juni 2006)

In der reinen Win32-Api kannst du ein Edit einfach rechtsbündig machen, wenn beim Erstellen zusätzlich der Style ES_RIGHT angegeben wird. Das müsste sich doch auch beim Borland machen lassen. 

Die haben zwar x Eigenkreationen an Controls, aber die Edit müsste eigentlich die Standard-Windows-Edit-Control sein.


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Ja, ist bei unter 20 Posts kein Problem 
Trotzdem vielleicht nochmal lesen bei Gelegenheit:
http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

Zurück zum Topic,
TEdit hat die Eigenschaft Alignment, damit kannst du das setzen:


```
Edit1->Alignment = taRightJustify;
```

Das ist AFAIK allerdings nur Teil der CLX Librarie, unter VCL weiß ichs auf die schnelle auch nicht. Welchen BCB hast du denn?


----------



## diviner (21. Juni 2006)

@Endurion:

Leider kenne ich mich mit WinAPI32 noch nicht aus. 
Könntest du mir ein Beispiel geben, wie das aussehen soll oder paar Links wie man damit "arbeitet"? Danke schon mal im voraus.  

@Sinac:

Die Netiguette werde ich mir auf alle Fälle durchlesen, damit ich in Zukunft forumkompatibel bin.  
Das mit dem Alignment werde ich gleich ausprobieren!
Ich habe Borland C++ Builder v6.0 Professional.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
diviner


----------



## Supa (21. Juni 2006)

```
Edit1->Alignment = taRightJustify;
```

sollte theoretisch funktionieren, da die Eigenschaft von TCostumEdit abgeleitet wird. Steht ja sogar in der Borland Hilfe so beschrieben.

In der Praxis sieht dies jedoch etwas anders aus. Da Funktioniert das so definitiv NICHT (hasbs gerade nochmal ausprobiert)! 

Auf die Frage "Warum?" kann ich leider nur mit einem Schulterzucken antworten...

mfg


----------



## diviner (21. Juni 2006)

@Sinac:

Habe das jetzt mit dem Alignment probiert, aber bekomme eine Fehlermeldung vom Compiler:
E2316 'Alignment' ist kein Element von 'TEdit'

Habe es mit Edit1->Align = taRightJustify versucht, da kommt gleich eine Warnung:
W8018 TAlignment wird TAlign zugewiesen...

und dann startet das Programm zwar, aber etwas seltsames passiert da mit dem Edit-Feld...
Es erscheint an einer anderen Position (ganz oben). Dabei ist mir noch aufgefallen, daß das Edit-Feld auf die ganze Breite des Formulars vergrößert wird.


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Align ist was anderes.
Dann hast du kein CLX Projekt, welchen BCB hast du denn jetzt


----------



## diviner (21. Juni 2006)

@Supa:

Ja eben... 
Das habe ich auch gelesen, aber verstehe dann nicht, wieso es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## diviner (21. Juni 2006)

@Sinac:


			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Align ist was anderes.
> Dann hast du kein CLX Projekt, welchen BCB hast du denn jetzt



Achso...

Ich habe den C++ Builder v6.0 Professional.


----------



## aggressor-ffm (21. Juni 2006)

Hi,

schau mal hier.

mfg

aggressor-ffm


----------



## Sinac (21. Juni 2006)

Mit BCB 6 kannst du auch schon CLX Anwendungen erstellen. Wenn du eine neue Anwedung erstellst wähle "CLX-Anwendung" aus und dann hat TEdit auch die Eigenschaft Alignment.


----------



## Supa (22. Juni 2006)

Wow... du hast recht, mit CLX Funktioniert's...

aber leider kann man VCL und CLX nicht mischen, oder? 

und jede Bibliothek hat so ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## diviner (22. Juni 2006)

@Supa: Ja, wow... Mit CLX geht es tatsächlich... Habe das auch ausprobiert. 
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen CLX und VCL? Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile haben die beiden?

@Sinac:
Weißt du, wie man jetzt aus einer Anwendung, die ich mit VCL angefangen habe CLX machen? Geht das oder muß ich nochmal von vorne anfangen?

Das wäre gut zu wissen!

Gruß
diviner


----------



## diviner (22. Juni 2006)

@aggressor-ffm:

Danke für deine Mühe... Leider bin ich mit dem C++ Builder noch nicht so vertraut. Habe mir das angeschaut, aber ich werde daraus (noch) nicht schlau. 

Das mit dem Code-Beispiel habe ich ausprobiert, das geht... aber wie kann man das visuell machen? 

Mit dem Weg über die Komponente/Neue Komponente habe ich das nicht verstanden (da steht ja auch nicht viel darüber) bzw. ausprobiert, aber komme damit nicht klar. 
Vielleicht mache ich da was falsch, visuell ist das aber auch nicht und welches TEdit soll ich da nehmen? QStdCtrls oder StdCtrls? 

Kennst du dich damit aus und kannst mir einen Tip geben?

Danke! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
diviner


----------

